
Ask HN: What are some developer tools worth paying for? - shubhamjain
Have you or your company purchased any developer tool(s) that immensely helped in your work?
======
codesci
Immensely helped is a high bar, but what comes to mind is JRebel that I found
improved productivity and paid for itself quickly.

------
leeoniya
Affinity Designer, Sublime Text, Aba Search/Replace & Power Grep, Beyond
Compare

------
smt88
Anything JetBrains makes

------
GrumpyNl
start with phpStorm

